# Forum Home Renovation Asbestos  Jute and cork backed lino

## EasternGrey

We pulled up some lion under some carpet, which has already been carted off, but keen to get initial impressions before we get it tested. 
The house is late 60s. 
The vinyl sheeting was grey, with a jute layer, then cork (?), glued directly to the floorboards in one room only. 
Im tempted to believe that its a roll of hobby vinyl from Bunnings, but its hard to put a date on it. 
Photos incoming once Im off mobile!

----------


## phild01

I would have thought that type of flooring would be early '60's rather than late '60's! No Bunnings back then.

----------


## EasternGrey

Haha I should have been clearer... I meant it might have been put in a couple years before we moved in. Which could have been the post-BBC Hardware era, but still potentially during the Home Hardware, Mitre 10 and Masters dynasties.

----------


## phild01

Even those weren't around but what you described was out of favour in the late '60's or later. I think what you have is Linoleum. If you are concerned then have it tested as some of those floorings had asbestos.

----------


## EasternGrey

Not suggesting that it was laid when the house was built, but potentially during the early 2000’s. I know asbestos wasn’t around then either, but still interested to hear more about the product I’m describing.

----------


## d1094

did u end up getting it tested?

----------

